
Open Science Framework: A scholarly commons to connect the entire research cycle - asaibx
https://osf.io/
======
kayhi
What's interesting about OSF is helping to open up the research process. This
is done by connecting tools and providing a centralized platform for
communication. They've also been a developer and leader in helping with
scienctific reproducibility.

------
nemoniac
One of their partners is Elsevier. That sets off a lot of alarm bells.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I no longer work for COS, but I was their first dev hire. I assure you that
COS is not unduly influenced by Elsevier. Their funding and direction come
from elsewhere.

~~~
neuromantik8086
i.e., [https://cos.io/about/our-sponsors/](https://cos.io/about/our-sponsors/)

------
oever
The page has no description of the features. From the guides [1] it seems that
the main features are file sharing and versioning.

The recommended way to run an OSF instance is with docker-compose.

[https://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/osf.io/blob/develop/...](https://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/osf.io/blob/develop/README-
docker-compose.md)

[1] [https://osf.io/support/](https://osf.io/support/)

------
aphextron
Can someone explain to me why the norm for scientific research is to lock
papers behind paywalls? That kind of thing has never made sense to me. Isn't a
lot of this research publicly funded by the NSF or state universities in the
first place?

~~~
abrax3141
All you need to do is email the corresponding author and they'll send you a
PDF. (Works a bit less well when the author is dead.)

~~~
vog
You usually don't have to go that far.

Why don't we talk about the elephant in the room, that is, Sci-Hub?

